
CIA Assessment on Surviving Airport Secondary Screening While Maintaining Cover [pdf] - koolba
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/WikiLeaks_CIA_Assessment_on_Surviving_Secondary_Screening.pdf
======
koolba
Actual title is " _CIA Assessment on Surviving Secondary Screening at Airports
While Maintaining Cover_ " but had to move the words around to keep it within
the 80-char limit.

